# Little fertilizing advice



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I live in GA and have Bermuda grass.

I got a soil test and have VERY low Phos, and K.. So I just put down some Lesco 18-24-12. I wanted to get a little quick green up instead of waiting for the Lesco to take full effect in the next 3-4 weeks. I was wanting to put down a light liquid nitrogen like Coron 28-0-0. I'm hoping if I put it down it won't burn the lawn.. the Lesco is only 18% N.

Think I'll be ok? And will the Coron 28-0-0 give me a quick green up in the next week?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Put down the Lesco starter at what rate/1000? How much Coron are you wanting to spray/1000? Is there green in the lawn for the liquid fert app to be absorbed, or are you wanting to apply directly to the soil?


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Put down the Lesco starter at what rate/1000? How much Coron are you wanting to spray/1000? Is there green in the lawn for the liquid fert app to be absorbed, or are you wanting to apply directly to the soil?


Well the Lesco was a granular and went down according to the spreader settings. I put down the Lesco a week ago today, and I used about 25 lbs for a 6000 sq/ft lawn.. which is about half the bag. The lawn is about 85%-90% green right now. I'm not sure how much Coron to use since I don't have it yet. I was going to get some, or something similar this week. I was thinking a straight N product would help push the lawn to a deeper or better green quicker. I'll probably put down the Lesco again in the first week of June or so . Then I'll most likely move to an organic fertilizer like Milorganite or something.

I had my lawn aerated and leveled last May and the company put down Uflexx 46-0-0 which gave me an awesome green up, but then I think I burned my lawn.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, you put down about .75 lbs of N per 1000 of the Lesco, so I wouldn't get carried away with the liquid, especially if you had a problem with burning the lawn last year. I would aim for a foliar spray in the .125 to .250 lb N per 1000.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should read and follow the Bermuda bible.

For lawn product is important to know how much by weight was applied per area. You will see members quote lb/ksqft. This allows a consistent measurement. It is fairly easy to do using a scale. Using your example: ~25lb of 18-24-12 into 6ksqft lawn. 25*.18/6 = 0.75lb of N/ksqft. I think the monthly rate for Bermuda when it is growing is up to a 1lb of N/ksqft, so you are ok for the next month.

But the 18-24-12 @ 25lb also applied Phosphorus. That's is then 1lb of P/ksqft (25 * .24 /6). That's the max you should apply of P and only if you soil needs the P.

Therefore calculate how much nitrogen you want to apply, weight the product and don't use the spreader numbers since they are fairly inaccurate.

Edit: spammage beat me by 1min.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> I think you should read and follow the Bermuda bible.
> 
> For lawn product is important to know how much by weight was applied per area. You will see members quote lb/ksqft. This allows a consistent measurement. It is fairly easy to do using a scale. Using your example: ~25lb of 18-24-12 into 6ksqft lawn. 25*.18/6 = 0.75lb of N/ksqft. I think the monthly rate for Bermuda when it is growing is up to a 1lb of N/ksqft, so you are ok for the next month.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 
I do use lbs/sqft. But it's when I use liquid pre emergent from a tank sprayer. It's way easier. 
But for granular, I have no ideas what to set the spreader to. So I used the chart from the Lesco website and it worked pretty good. I used half a bag when I was done.

The whole reason I used this 18-24-12 is because I did a soil test and my lawn had no P and little K.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I was also thinking about using some Pennington 34-0-0


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Well, you put down about .75 lbs of N per 1000 of the Lesco, so I wouldn't get carried away with the liquid, especially if you had a problem with burning the lawn last year. I would aim for a foliar spray in the .125 to .250 lb N per 1000.


Any recommendations? I'm really wanting a 14-0-0 or maybe even a 7-0-0


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

My advice would be to not apply any N-only fert at the moment. It will drive top growth and slow down root growth. It will look better now, but could be worse long term for the yard.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

canyoncove said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you put down about .75 lbs of N per 1000 of the Lesco, so I wouldn't get carried away with the liquid, especially if you had a problem with burning the lawn last year. I would aim for a foliar spray in the .125 to .250 lb N per 1000.
> ...


I'm not sure how to respond. I gave you a recommendation, but only because you want to apply more. As smurg indicated, you probably don't need any additional fertilizer over what you put down.

As far as you saying you want a 14-0-0 or a 7-0-0, you said the Coron is 28-0-0. 3.57 lbs of the fertilizer in the jug will give you one pound of N. If it recommends applying "X" ounces of product for a pound of N, then my recommendation is to apply no more than 1/8th (.125) or 1/4 (.250) of that recommended amount due to the fact that you have already applied the Lesco.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Spammage said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


I meant a brand recommendation for the foliar spray.. but you're right.. I'll just leave it as is.

I'll re-apply in 6 weeks or so.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

smurg said:



> My advice would be to not apply any N-only fert at the moment. It will drive top growth and slow down root growth. It will look better now, but could be worse long term for the yard.


Thanks!! Will do. I'm just wanting some instant gratification.. and not watch it slowly get green over the next 6 weeks. I guess I just need to be patient.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > My advice would be to not apply any N-only fert at the moment. It will drive top growth and slow down root growth. It will look better now, but could be worse long term for the yard.
> ...


I read that on one extension article in like Arizona, but just watched a Grass Factor video and others that use Nitrogen only apps this early. If it has a negative effect, it must be small then. I think you should be good to go whichever you end up.


----------

